
Trump quits Paris climate accord, calling it a “bad deal” for the U.S - kevmo
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-trump-paris-20170601-story.html
======
agar
Besides the obvious concerns about the impact on the climate, I'm really
surprised that Trump doesn't recognize (or prioritize) the economic costs to
pulling out of the agreement.

A new axis between the EU and China could jeopardize US efforts to become a
leader in the research, development, sales, and services of clean tech. As
costs of clean technology naturally drop to be equal or less than fossil fuels
(as is already happening), this will become a massive market that ultimately
shrinks the size of the oil/gas and coal industries.

The decision to pull out of the agreement could have a large negative impact
on the ability to attract leading researchers and funding, which then affects
future jobs and US competitiveness in what will clearly be a massive growth
industry. This will lead to job loss in oil and gas, with no commensurate
increase in the jobs in replacement fields.

Trump seems to take a "public company-esque" view of governing: focus on
short-term gains rather than long-term R&D and strategic planning to win the
long game.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Trump seems to take a "public company-esque" view of governing: focus on
> short-term gains rather than long-term R&D and strategic planning to win the
> long game.

Rational, if you view for governing as a tool of electoral politics rather
than vice-versa.

~~~
zzalpha
I wish I could offer you more upvotes. Brilliant observation, perfectly said.

------
NicoJuicy
At least 195 other countries are joining ( except Syria and Nicaragua ), even
China is joining. US is now 1 of the three countries that doesn't join. What's
at stake, at least an effort to change the future.

Missed opportunity for Trump / US, i think it also reflects the change that is
happening between the US and it's current partners in a very fast pace.

PS. All the jobs that Trump is talking about in the mining industry, are all
getting automated

~~~
cfreeman
Why would people have not heard of Nicaragua?

~~~
NicoJuicy
Actually, i had to look it up. But it's in Central America. So i ( from
Europe), haven't heard anything from it ever, sorry

~~~
drKarl
I think you can't extrapolate your lack of education or knowledge of basic
geography to everyone else. I'm also from Europe and of course I knew
Nicaragua.

------
jansanchez
Same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14463989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14463989)

------
jdubs
So much lost opportunity for the united states to become a leader in exporting
new technology.

At least we have coal.

~~~
JohnTHaller
An industry that employees about as many people as the #18 fast food chain in
the US.

~~~
Spooky23
That scratches the surface. There are a lot of railroad jobs and other sectors
supporting coal as well.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Even if you add in all the transportation and power plant jobs, it's still
only about the size of the #10 fast food chain. For example, Domino's Pizza
(#8) employs more people than all of coal mining, transport and power
generation combined plus another 90,000.

